# DPP44 Switch with 622 Install - What's the REAL story?



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

I know this has been bantered about on the forums lately a little bit, but I don't seem to see any definitive answers and am wondering if someone reading this knows what the real answer is.

I have a DP34 switch with three cables coming from 2 Dish 500s - 2 from the 110/119 dish and one from my 148 dish.

I have 3 outputs from the DP34 used -- one to my DP510 and 2 to my 921.

When I get my 622 installed, assuming they put in a D1000 dish and a DPP44, my understanding is that as long as all I'm connecting to is the DP510 and the ViP 622, there is no need for the DPP44 to have access to electrical power. Can somebody confirm that is true for me?

Given where my DP34 switch is, there's no way I'm getting electrical power to it, unless the power can be located _inside_ the house right by the 622 and it's carried back on the RG-6 to the switch?

I have been looking for an online/PDF version of the DPP44 manual, but haven't had any luck -- maybe if someone could post that, I can find the definitive answer for myself.

My issue is if the DPP44 _must_ be powered and the power has to be right next to the DPP44, I'd rather the installer forgo the D1000 install and just swing my 148 sat to 129 and keep my DP34 switch in the loop.

Thanks in advance!
- Joe


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Skyburn said:


> I have 3 outputs from the DP34 used -- one to my DP510 and 2 to my 921.
> 
> When I get my 622 installed, assuming they put in a D1000 dish and a DPP44, my understanding is that as long as all I'm connecting to is the DP510 and the ViP 622, there is no need for the DPP44 to have access to electrical power. Can somebody confirm that is true for me?


You don't even need the DPP44. If you are just going to have 2 receivers, you only need a single cable from the Dish1000 to each receiver. You can then you a DPP Seperator on your 622 to split the cable into 2.



> Given where my DP34 switch is, there's no way I'm getting electrical power to it, unless the power can be located _inside_ the house right by the 622 and it's carried back on the RG-6 to the switch?


If you do hook up a DPP44 you can put the power inserter right next to your 622. I do that.


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

Rob Glasser said:


> You don't even need the DPP44. If you are just going to have 2 receivers, you only need a single cable from the Dish1000 to each receiver. You can then you a DPP Seperator on your 622 to split the cable into 2.
> 
> If you do hook up a DPP44 you can put the power inserter right next to your 622. I do that.


Well, yes, ok. I was assuming that if I have a D1000 installed, I would continue to have my 148 bird for a total of 4 sat locations; doesn't this require a DPP44, or does a D1000 only have 2 cables going from it to the switch?

Regarding placing the DPP44 right next to the 622, right on -- that'll work.

Thanks!


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

Skyburn said:


> Well, yes, ok. I was assuming that if I have a D1000 installed, I would continue to have my 148 bird for a total of 4 sat locations; doesn't this require a DPP44, or does a D1000 only have 2 cables going from it to the switch?
> 
> Regarding placing the DPP44 right next to the 622, right on -- that'll work.
> 
> Thanks!


I am not sure what you are asking exactly...but if you want 4 sat the easy way you will need a DPP44. The DPP44 needs a power inserter which goes inside the house and must be on Port #1.

So whats you questions exactly?


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

Paradox-sj said:


> I am not sure what you are asking exactly...but if you want 4 sat the easy way you will need a DPP44. The DPP44 needs a power inserter which goes inside the house and must be on Port #1.
> 
> So whats you questions exactly?


I guess the question is: with a DP34 switch, the maximum number of satellite locations you're going to receive is 3, correct? Since it has 3 sat inputs? Assuming I have a D1000 installed, that's 110/119/129 and then also assuming I keep 148 alive, that's 4 total -- the question regarding the number of cables coming out of a D1000 pertains to that - if there are 3 cables out of a D1000 plus one from the 148 dish, I'd be forced to go with a DPP44, correct? (or maybe some odd cascading thing with 2 DP34s).

But, it sounds like this is going to work out fine, assuming the installer does a D1000+DPP44, I can put the power in the house, and problem solved.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Skyburn said:


> I guess the question is: with a DP34 switch, the maximum number of satellite locations you're going to receive is 3, correct? Since it has 3 sat inputs? Assuming I have a D1000 installed, that's 110/119/129 and then also assuming I keep 148 alive, that's 4 total -- the question regarding the number of cables coming out of a D1000 pertains to that - if there are 3 cables out of a D1000 plus one from the 148 dish, I'd be forced to go with a DPP44, correct? (or maybe some odd cascading thing with 2 DP34s).
> 
> But, it sounds like this is going to work out fine, assuming the installer does a D1000+DPP44, I can put the power in the house, and problem solved.


Sorry, I didn't take 148 into account. So, yes, if you want 110/119/129/148 the DPP44 is your best option. And, Yes, the switch can sit where your DP34 is today and the power inserter can sit right next to your 622 or your other receiver for that matter. The only thing to keep in mind is that the cable going through your power inserter needs to be on port 1 of the switch.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

You don't need a power inserter if you are using a 622 and 510

My setup 

D500 (for 110/119) ports 1&2
D1000 (for 129 only) Port 3
D500 (for 148) port 4

all go to the DPP44

then from there
port 1 -> Seperator -> tuner 1 & Tuner 2 sat inputs
Port 2 -> 510
Port 2 -> 310

No power inserter is necessary to run the switch if you are using DPP receivers (for example 622)


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

Cokeswigga said:


> No power inserter is necessary to run the switch if you are using DPP receivers (for example 622)


I have a 622 & 625, so I don't need to have the power inserter on the #1 line going to the 622?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

device manager said:


> I have a 622 & 625, so I don't need to have the power inserter on the #1 line going to the 622?


That depends on your dish setup. Unless you have an extra satellite, you don't need a switch at all. What is your setup?


----------



## srrobinson2 (Sep 16, 2003)

My installer replaced my DP34 with a DP44 yesterday. I have to hit the 105 for locals and then 110/119/129 for everything else. He installed a power injector next to my 622 and connected it to Port 1. He did say that you have to plug that in last or you will blow the DP44. I don't know if that is true, but that is what he said and did.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

harsh said:


> That depends on your dish setup. Unless you have an extra satellite, you don't need a switch at all. What is your setup?


Dish 1000 for 110, 119, 129 and a Dish 300 for 148 (locals)

All 4 coax lines (3 from the 1000 & 1 from the 300) from the Dish run to the DPP44. I do not use any separators. If you are looking at the top of the DPP44 the dish connections are horizontal (picture in the DPP44 install guide). I have the "to receiver satellite in connections" on the bottom of the DPP44 connected as follows:

#1 (far left on the DPP44) to the power inserter, then to sat 1 on the 622 and #2 on the DP44 to sat 2 on the 622.
#3 & #4 from the DPP44 run to the 625. I am not sure if it matters which on goes to sat 1 & 2 on the 625. Does it?


----------



## redbird (May 9, 2005)

Does not matter. The seperator (if used) is marked sat 1 & sat 2.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

device manager said:


> Dish 1000 for 110, 119, 129 and a Dish 300 for 148 (locals)
> 
> All 4 coax lines (3 from the 1000 & 1 from the 300) from the Dish run to the DPP44. I do not use any separators. If you are looking at the top of the DPP44 the dish connections are horizontal (picture in the DPP44 install guide). I have the "to receiver satellite in connections" on the bottom of the DPP44 connected as follows:
> 
> ...


If you wanted to you could clean up your cabling by using the DPP Seperators. This would make it so you only need a single cable run from the DPP44 to each of your receivers. This would also free up 2 ports in case you wanted to add additional receivers down the road. Just an FYI.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

I appreciate everyone answering my questions.  

Is there are signal degredation using a separator vs. dual lines from the switch to the receiver?

If I have a single coax run from the DPP44 #1 out to my wall plate, would it run to the power inserter in, out to the separator, then to sat 1 & 2 on the 622?

Is there any benefit of having the power inserter by itself on the DPP44 #1 output and using the DPP44 #2 out to the receiver?

Cokeswigga mentioned that you may not need the power inserter at all. Since I have the 622 & a 625 running to the DPP44 do I need the power inserter connected?

Sorry for all of the questions, but I hope that they also benefit others.


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

> If I have a single coax run from the DPP44 #1 out to my wall plate, would it run to the power inserter in, out to the separator, then to sat 1 & 2 on the 622?


Yes this would work.

But as I posted earlier you don't need power inserter.

If you do use it, it NEEDS to be on port 1


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Cokeswigga said:


> Yes this would work.
> 
> But as I posted earlier you don't need power inserter.
> 
> If you do use it, it NEEDS to be on port 1


I have verified that it does work without the power inserter and I am only using DP receivers. I really don't understand why the data sheets say that it is required.


----------



## device manager (Apr 11, 2006)

I just removed the power inserter from the DPP44 and my 622 & 625 work fine. I ran check switch on both afterwards. Thanks for the tip cokeswigga.


----------

